# NEW YORK | 2-20 + 2-21 Malt Drive | 134m | 440ft | 38 fl | 119m | 390ft | 33 fl | 94m | 310ft | 25 fl | U/C



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

TF Cornerstone has been extremely active in the neighborhood long before Amazon came knocking. In addition to this new acquisition, they will develop two nearby parcels for Hunters Point South Phase 2 and, yes, the Amazon HQ2 campus to the north at Anable Basin. :cheers:

*Amazon’s LIC developers signed $300M deal to buy nearby site*



> The 326,000 square feet of land at 55-01 Second St. is bounded by 54th Avenue to the north and Vernon Boulevard to the east.
> The pricing equates to $187.50 per buildable foot and the developer will have to demolish the current buildings and put in all the infrastructure such as sidewalks and sewers.
> It is expected to support four, 400-feet-tall towers with more than 2,000 rental apartments. Under current City rules, about a third of them would be affordable.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

With the demise of 421-A looming, see 17 new projects coming to NYC


183 Chrystie Street & 545 West 37th Street : New York City rents are at an all-time high, and much of that can be attributed to low housing inventory – reports show that the vacancy rate




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

looks like the whole field is under construction. No phasing for this one. 









Foundations Underway for Three-Tower Development at 2-20 and 2-21 Malt Drive in Hunters Point, Queens - New York YIMBY


Below-grade work is progressing at 2-20 and 2-21 Malt Drive, a three-tower complex from SLCE and TF Cornerstone in Hunters Point South, Queens.



newyorkyimby.com


----------

